# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Thyerja e Kornizave dhe sistemi i ri i vlerave profesionale

## abica

Skeda:Valdete Antoni - gazetare, poete
https://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skeda:...B_tingulli.JPG



E  Lindur më datë 13 shtator 1953 në Tiranë, Shqipëri; Antoni u diplomua shkelqyeshem nga Universiteti i Tiranës, Fakulteti i Shkencave Politike dhe Juridike, Departamenti i Gazetarisë (1975). Ajo ka punuar që nga viti 1977 dhe në vazhdim, në Radio Tirana, Radio dhe Televizioni Kombëtar.

Antoni është autore i një numri të madh të radio-dramash, radio tregime mbi artin dhe kulturën. Gjatë eksperiencës së saj si gazetare , janë kryer një numër i dukshëm i programeve që lidhen me historinë e qytetërimit të lashtë, historia e artit dhe simboleve, si dhe ka publikuar në mediat e shkruara, një numër artikujsh për personalitetet e artit, sidomos në artet figurative.

Antoni është një nga themeluesit dhe anëtar i vazhdueshëm e Forumit Shqiptar të Gazetarëve (2000). Në cilësinë e tillë ajo ka organizuar shumë seminare, për kulturën specializuar dhe gazetarisë leximit.

Gazetare në Radio Tirana prej afro 40 vitesh,realizuese e radiodramave per femije, iniciatore ne vitet '90 e transmetimeve radiofonike live dhe thyerjes se kornizave te emisioneve standarte duke sjelle risi ne brendi mendimi dhe formen e komunikimit me degjuesit ne Redaksine e Kultures. Ne vitin 1999 krijon programin "Kodi i Fshehur-Simboli" me piktorin e njohur dhe profesorin e Universitetit te Arteve Gazmend Leka mbi gjuhen e Simbolit dhe njohjen me kulturat dhe qyteterimet si dhe shume tema qe per kohen tingellonin te ndaluara.

Ne vitet 2000 njihet si autore e programit "Udhetim per tek Vetja" ne shtjellen e rubrikes "Pasuri Njerezore" nisur me heret,dhe qe solli premiere rrefimin radiofonik te shoqerise shqiptare ne tranzicion vlerash duke shperndare dije dhe energji pozitive te publiku per vlerat e jetes. Tregimi, Novela apo Romani i shkruar zeshem ne nje proze degjimore mes reales dhe imagjinares duke udhetuar ne kujtese e duke sjelle perlat e mbledhura nga shqiptaret ne dy kohe.

Ky program vijon ende dhe rezonoi ne mbare median e shkruar dhe vizive shqiptare duke sjelle formen e katarsisit social permes vetrrefimit publik ne trajten e historive te shkurtra reale si stil gazetarie.

Nga 1990-2013 eshte Autore programeve ne Radio Tirana si "Dyer dhe Labirinte", "Porta te Hapura nga Arti tek Arti", "Qyteterimi,shenja dhe arketipe" "Per Ty" duke promovuar ne mikrofonin e Radio Tiranes disa personalitete te rendsishem te bashkohesise si studjuesi Behar Gjoka, koleksionistja dhe studjuesja Linda Spahiu,pediatre dhe psikologia e femijeve Lira Gjika, studjuesin dhe perkthyesin anglishtfoles Ukzenel Buçpapa, shkrimtarin Shpetim Kelmendi, artistet pamore Naxhi Bakalli, Fatos Kola e Shaqir Veseli si dhe nga ana tjeter duke inkurajuar e orientuar shume personazhe te se perditshmes ne rrugen e bukur drejt letersise dhe gazetarise.


Si autore e disa librave, është një nga poetet më të ndjera e nder kohe më te heshtura e me te pabuje ne poezine e sotme. Nuk flasin shume per te neper gazeta e revista, por nderkohe poezia e saj flet aq shume per kedo qe ka ndjenje e shije te holle estetike. Poezia e saj është lirike, intime, plot ndjenje, mendim e figuracion. Nëpërmjet vargjeve të saj zbulojme e njohim boten e gruas, nje bote mistike, teper e vështirë për tu deshifruar nga syte e pavemendshem qe e shohin gruan vetem si nje objekt kenaqesie, me shume fizike e aty aty estetike e nderkohe, fare pak e njohin dhe e shohin si nje bote e mendimit dhe e filosofise se jetes.


/Hyj në kraharor zoti / si në një djep fyejsh / dhe, luaj në fjetje /me mijëra këmbanëza / që gjej atje /si të vërtetat më të paçuditshme / të kësaj bote/ Nga habia ngrij/ Dhe, bëhem femër/.

Ne poezite e Valdete Antonit "poezitë pinë brymë/ dhe qajnë/ Atlantidën/".


Librat poetike te Valdete Antonit:

"Enderr në mur" Prishtinë 1993, "Muri im ka veshur këmishë"Tirane 1997, "E pashë fluturimin tim" Tiranë 1999, "Hyj në kraheror Zoti" Tiranë 2001. "Tretur në polen driteTiranë 2005. përzgjedhja poetike ; “Vesë Tingulli”Tiranë 2011.

KOLANA E POEZISË SHQIPE “VESË TINGULLI”.

Shtëpia Botuese Toena pruri për lexuesin kolanën pendave të poetëve të njohur shqiptarë sintezën e pesë librave të përmbledhur në një të vetëm prej autores Valdete Antoni së bashku me një cikël të ri poetik të krijuar keto vite.

Esenca e veprës përmblidhet në afro 200 faqe në vlerësimet e personaliteteve të studimit të letrave shqipe që nga akademiku i Kosovës Ali Aliu, gjalluesit të shkrimtarisë në SHBA Ramiz Gjinit, prozatorit të “dashnisë” Shpëtim Kelmendi, estetit poetik Pirro Loli, mjeshtrit të qëmtimeve gjithkohore Behar Gjoka deri tek përkthyesja e pendave të modernitetit Iliriana Stringa.

Redaktor i kolanës është mjeshtri estet i fjalës shqipe Pirro Loli ndërsa përzgjedhja e maturuar dhe thagmuar, mbërrin nga trashgimtarja e vlerave familjare Jona Bica.


http://www.rtsh.al
http://valdete-antoni.blogspot.com/
http://www.pro-helvetia.org.al/News.htm
http://www.eurozine.com/journals/meh...008-07-29.html
http://www.eurozine.com/journals/meh...005-08-16.html
http://www.ndryshe.com/mat.php?idm=10313
http://www.rapsodet.com/Poezi/poezi%20II.htm
http://www.toena.com.al/toena/lista_...otimeve/V.html
www.valdeteantoni.blogspot.com
www.valdete-antoni.blogspot.com

----------


## abica

Piketat Profesionale dhe artistike te gazetares Valdete Antoni.


E Lindur më datë 13 shtator 1953 në Tiranë,  Valdete Antoni u diplomua  ne Universitetin e Tiranës, ne Fakultetin e Shkencave Politike dhe Juridike, Departamenti i Gazetarisë viti 1975. 
Ajo punon që nga viti 1977 dhe në vazhdim ne RTSH, si Gazetare në Radio Tirana prej afro 40 vitesh, 
dhe njihet si redaktore realizuese e radiodramatizimeve per femije, 
eshte iniciatore ne vitet '90 e transmetimeve radiofonike live dhe thyerjes se kornizave te emisioneve standarte 
duke sjelle risi ne brendi mendimi dhe formen e komunikimit me degjuesit ne Redaksine e Kultures ne programin "Diapazon" . 

Ne vitin 1999 krijon programin "Kodi i Fshehur-Simboli" me piktorin e njohur dhe profesorin e Universitetit te Arteve Gazmend Leka 
mbi gjuhen e Simboleve dhe njohjen me kulturat dhe qyteterimet si dhe shume tema qe per kohen tingellonin te ndaluara.

Ne vitet 2000 njihet si autore e programit "Udhetim per tek Vetja" ne shtjellen e rubrikes "Pasuri Njerezore" nisur me heret,
dhe qe solli premiere rrefimin radiofonik te shoqerise shqiptare ne tranzicion vlerash duke shperndare dije 
dhe energji pozitive te publiku per vlerat e jetes. 

Tregimi, Novela apo Romani i shkruar zeshem ne nje proze degjimore mes reales dhe imagjinares duke udhetuar ne kujtese e duke sjelle perlat e mbledhura nga shqiptaret ne dy kohe.

Ky program vijon ende dhe rezonoi ne mbare median e shkruar dhe vizive shqiptare duke sjelle formen e katarsisit social permes vetrrefimit publik ne trajten e historive te shkurtra reale si stil gazetarie.

Nga 1990-2013 eshte Autore programeve ne Radio Tirana si :

"Kodi i  Fshehur - Simboli"

"Dyer dhe Labirinte", 

"Porta te Hapura nga Arti tek Arti", 

"Qyteterimi,shenja dhe arketipe" 

"Vizione dhe Vizionare"

"Per Ty" 

duke promovuar ne mikrofonin e Radio Tiranes disa nga  personalitetet e rendsishme te kultures dhe  bashkohesise 
si studjuesi Behar Gjoka,
 koleksionistja dhe studjuesja Linda Spahiu,
pediatre dhe psikologia e femijeve Lira Gjika, 
studjuesin dhe perkthyesin anglishtfoles prof.Ukzenel Buçpapa, profesorin frengjishtfoles Ilia Lengu,
shkrimtarin Shpetim Kelmendi, 
artistet pamore Naxhi Bakalli, piktorin dhe poetin Sadri Ahmeti, artistet Fatos Kola e Shaqir Veseli 
si dhe nga ana tjeter duke inkurajuar e orientuar shume personazhe te se perditshmes ne rrugen e bukur drejt letersise dhe gazetarise.


Si autore e disa librave, është një nga poetet më të ndjera e nder kohe më te heshtura e me te pabuje ne poezine e sotme. Nuk flasin shume per te neper gazeta e revista, por nderkohe poezia e saj flet aq shume per kedo qe ka ndjenje e shije te holle estetike. Poezia e saj është lirike, intime, plot ndjenje, mendim e figuracion. Nëpërmjet vargjeve të saj zbulojme e njohim boten e gruas, nje bote mistike, teper e vështirë për tu deshifruar nga syte e pavemendshem qe e shohin gruan vetem si nje objekt kenaqesie, me shume fizike e aty aty estetike e nderkohe, fare pak e njohin dhe e shohin si nje bote e mendimit dhe e filosofise se jetes.


/Hyj në kraharor zoti / si në një djep fyejsh / dhe, luaj në fjetje /me mijëra këmbanëza / që gjej atje /si të vërtetat më të paçuditshme / të kësaj bote/ Nga habia ngrij/ Dhe, bëhem femër/.

Ne poezite e Valdete Antonit "poezitë pinë brymë/ dhe qajnë/ Atlantidën/".


Librat poetike te Valdete Antonit:

"Enderr në mur" Prishtinë 1993, "Muri im ka veshur këmishë"Tirane 1997, "E pashë fluturimin tim" Tiranë 1999, "Hyj në kraheror Zoti" Tiranë 2001. "Tretur në polen driteTiranë 2005. përzgjedhja poetike ; Vesë TingulliTiranë 2011.

KOLANA E POEZISË SHQIPE VESË TINGULLI.

Shtëpia Botuese Toena pruri për lexuesin kolanën pendave të poetëve të njohur shqiptarë sintezën e pesë librave të përmbledhur në një të vetëm prej autores Valdete Antoni së bashku me një cikël të ri poetik të krijuar keto vite.

Esenca e veprës përmblidhet në afro 200 faqe në vlerësimet e personaliteteve të studimit të letrave shqipe që nga akademiku i Kosovës Ali Aliu, gjalluesit të shkrimtarisë në SHBA Ramiz Gjinit, prozatorit të dashnisë Shpëtim Kelmendi, estetit poetik Pirro Loli, mjeshtrit të qëmtimeve gjithkohore Behar Gjoka deri tek përkthyesja e pendave të modernitetit Iliriana Stringa.

----------


## benseven11

Bravo,rezume impressive,
 experience,kontribut intelektual.

----------

abica (03-09-2013)

----------


## abica

Falemnderit dhe Finalja e qeshur ;

    Nuk ka qenë asnjë ditë antare e ndonjë  Partie 
    dhe asnjë orë të vetme shefe ose drejtuese institucioni. 
http://valdeteantoni.blogspot.com/

----------


## abica

Pjese te zgjedhura nga emisjoni UDHETIM PER TEK VETJA- FITUESIT E VITIT 2005

----------


## abica

Koha e ndryshimeve.  

Nga http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Tirana

Vitet ’90, e gjetën Radio Tiranën pothuajse me të njëjtin personel. Megjithatë, përmbysja e komunizmit, nuk u përjetua njëlloj nga të gjithë ata që punuan aty. Për dëgjuesit e Radio Tiranës, ka mbetur i pashlyer komenti i gazetarit Alfons Gurashi, në ditën e rrëzimit të monumentit të Enver Hoxhës.
Era e ndryshimeve, solli më shumë liri për gazetarët, por edhe më shumë hapësirë dhe vërtetësi për dëgjuesit, të cilët e shihnin RTSH, si të vetmin mjet informimi për ngjarjet e vrullshme që shoqëronin Shqipërinë. 

Nisën transmetimet e drejtperdrejta fillimisht me emisione ne mesdite e me pas ne emisionet e mengjesit. Gazetarët krijues të Radio Tiranës nga Redaksia e Kulturës si Valdete Antoni, Jani Duri, Vangjel Kozma, Rezarta Reçi dhe Syzheta Malaj nga Fono Arkiva e Radios, e cila ridimensionoi akademinë muzikore; ishin të parët që ditën me dashuri të përcjellin vlera në të gjitha ndryshimet demokratike që ndodhën në Shqipërine e asaj kohe dhe kanë ditur të mbajnë publikun pas tyre, duke synuar të jenë mbi të gjitha profesionistë.

Kjo gjeneratë kolegësh vizionarë e ndodhur në kapërcyell mes dy epokave; hapi dyert edhe për të rinjtë e gjeneratës të mëvonshme duke i afruar pa egoizëm, pranuar e moderuar mendimin Ndryshe në një tjetër kualitet; pasi diti njëkohsisht të njohë dhe vijojë vlerat e traditës të përshtatura ndaj modernitetit. 

Madje një tjetër meritë e kësaj plejade gazetarësh të Radio Tiranës (dhe jo nga televizionit siç u shfaqën pasi gjendja ishte qetsuar), ishte se ndërhyri në moment dhe ndali dhunën e ushtarve që ruanin RTSH me armët drejtuar ndaj njerzve në turmat e popullatës së revoltuar ndaj diktaturës dhe nga rënia e bujshme e Çausheskut në Rumani në vitin 1991. Çdo reformë e bërë në Shqipëri, çdo moment historik, çdo konflikt social apo çdo ngjarje artistike, është përcjellë pikësëpari nga Radio Tirana, radio e cila mbulon me sinjal të gjithë vendin.

----------


## abica

Gjenerata  e Ndryshimit ne Gazetarine Shqiptare.

Era e ndryshimeve, solli më shumë liri për gazetarët, por edhe më shumë hapësirë dhe vërtetësi për dëgjuesit, të cilët e shihnin RTSH, si të vetmin mjet informimi për ngjarjet e vrullshme që shoqëronin Shqipërinë.Por ajo kishte filluar 5 vjet mëparë, viti 1985 si parashtrat i ndryshimit me gazetarin drejtues vizionar të Redaksisë së Kulturës Alfred Kanini dhe gjeneratën e trainuar nga Xhimi një profesionist amerikan; duke zgjuar një revolucion në botëkuptim e botëndjesim, mendim dhe debatin e lirë si dhe format e tjera sipas modeleve perëndimore. Të parët që patën kurajo të eksperimentonin me kualitet ndryshe, pa çensurën ekzistuese në Radio Tirana ishin gazetarët Adi Murra, Arian Dodëbiba, Shpëtim Rroqi,Mishel Koçiu, Korab Hoxha dhe Dashnor Kokonozi të cilët startuan Frymën e Re në konceptimin e emisjoneve dhe rubrikave jashtë kornizave duke qenë lajmësit e sistemit të vlerave në ardhje. Fati i shumë prej tyre ishte lëvizja në Televizion ose jashtë vendit në SHBA,Kanada ose Evrop, por kjo periudhë plot intensitet për gazetarinë shqipe  shenjoi  kthesën rrënjësore drejt dritës.

----------

